# Homemade 12" Disc Sander is almost finished!



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

Video #4 is up! Put a pretty big dent in it this weekend too! The unit is going to run off a 1725 rpm 3/4 HP motor and will run a 12" disc on a 8×14" work surface. Its also meant to be a mobile unit for me, so a lot of in and out of storage as my shop is pretty small.

I added a switch to the front and an aux power outlet controlled by the switch as well to power a light or possibly my shop vac for dust collection. Easy on and off!

Check out the playlist showcaseing the entire build so far here

Or just the most recent one here

Probably going to end up being a 5 video series. Thanks for watching!

Some recent pictures


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent looking work and idea.


----------



## kathy50 (Mar 3, 2018)

Good job. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The one thing I wish my old Powermatic 12" had was more disk platens. I'd be nice to swap out grits when needed and not trash a good piece of paper trying to peel it off.

You have that option 8^), make plenty of those disks!

Oh, and great job! that looks like it will work very well and is build like a tank.


----------



## HardCorps (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice! Don't forget to put a miter slot in your table.


----------

